# July Acquisitions



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll start...

Found this nice old beauty on Ebay yesterday: https://www.redclaysoul.com/?p=6349

...I love it almost as much as I love the price...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice! I'd love to score one of those at a price like that. Very much a trad essential.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn I forgot it's July.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Went a little nuts on ebay last night. I took a break from watch related purchases to pick up some stuff I "needed". I Bought 3 pairs of Bills to accommodate my slightly larger girth, half a dozen bow ties, another half dozen regular ties, and a couple of BB OCBDs.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.

The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense. 
Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.

Now the question is...what can I wear this with??


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.
> 
> The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense.
> Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.
> ...


Both of those look good actually. Is that second tie navy? If so I really like that one.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

adoucett said:


> Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.
> 
> The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense.
> Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.
> ...


This looks excellent, though a little 'out there', perhaps, for some, due to the combination of elements traditionally associated with different levels of formality. I recognise your liking for BD contrast-collar shirts- I've never found any myself. I honestly don't think you'll find it hard to pair this with many ties- repps, madders, and knits are all fair play with this IMO. Because of the collar and the OC, I'd avoid prints, foulards, and silk of that ilk.

As for me so far: Loake 1880 Aldwych in dark brown. At that price range, Loake have me.

https://postimg.org/image/kaf733x9b/

(Disclaimer: the picture isn't mine- I'm in the middle of moving flats, and Hell knows what box I've put my camera in.)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

adoucett said:


> Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.
> 
> The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense.
> Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.
> ...


It looks awesome, I really like it. The ties you matched it with look good, add a navy blazer some chinos and you are good to go. Enjoy


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

yippee


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice looking Barbours, guys. One of these days I'll get one for myself. One of these days.

As for the controversial contrast collar and cuff OCBD I'd probably like it a little better if it were pinpoint, broadcloth, or royal oxford instead so it would be more versatile. That said, it would probably work best with a sack suit, navy blazer, or another sport coat of somewhat higher formality.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Liked the black Cole Haan Ascot ii's I bought in May so much, I went back tonight and bought the dark brown ones (for 60% off too!):


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Continuing the Barbour love...
New Barbour Dept B Runner overshirt, bargain.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v142/ritchiehardcore/imagejpg1-10.jpg


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Visited our local BB outlet with a fist full of BB bonus bucks and a card BB sent me offering a $20 discount for another anniversary of my birthday. Walked out with a new pair of Nantucket Reds and another knit cotton casual shirt to add to my existing excess of same. Total out the door cost to me, $1.60. My love affair with BB continues!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.
> 
> The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense.
> Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.
> ...


I like this shirt a lot. It is just different enough to be fun, but not over the top. I'll echo Charton's sentiments on the ties. I think that the top striped one would be just exactly perfect if it did not include the yellow. That said, if you did go with a navy/maroon stripe, you would have to switch out the silk knot links so as not to be overly matchy. No big deal on that score--navy would do fine, I should think.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Mr Humphries said:


> Continuing the Barbour love...
> New Barbour Dept B Runner overshirt, bargain.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v142/ritchiehardcore/imagejpg1-10.jpg


Did you buy this from End? I ask because of your location.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

From the Barbour store.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got this in the mail today in early preperation for Christmas season, eBay NWT Tommy Hilfiger narrow wale (like, 19/inch) corduroy black watch trousers. According to the tag inside, the color will "fade into a softer shade with wearing and washing". They're actually a touch darker in real life than in the pic, so we'll see, but I'm a fan (especially for the price I paid):


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

adoucett said:


> Here's the French Cuffed OCBD I was talking about: Finally arrived and I gave it a good ironing.
> 
> The fabric is good, quite similar to the mainline must iron OCBD material, considering it comes out of the same factory in Garland this makes sense.
> Other fun little features include a split yoke, locker loop, MOP buttons and a curved hem.
> ...


That's a great shirt, but I wonder what the hell someone does with a locker loop everytime I see one on a piece of dress clothing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A signature feature of Thom Browne/Black Fleece clothing. It's under the collar on all their jackets too. They even put the damn things on shoes! Typically if it's on a shirt, it's underneath the yoke and made into a horizontal loop. Locker loops were originally intended as they sound, but I don't know how many guys actually use them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> A signature feature of Thom Browne/Black Fleece clothing. It's under the collar on all their jackets too. They even put the damn things on shoes! Typically if it's on a shirt, it's underneath the yoke and made into a horizontal loop. Locker loops were originally intended as they sound, but I don't know how many guys actually use them.


On my shirts that have it, I'll go out of my way to use it lol


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure if it counts, but I have been putting off getting a new battery for my Burberry watch for almost half a year. It was gifted from the significant other. So it is now new to me again


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got these in from Leffot today! I may even change to just to wear these today.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> Just got these in from Leffot today! I may even change to just to wear these today.


Gorgeous.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dmontez, your wardrobe just keeps getting better and better. Keep up the good work. Those shoes are phenomenal!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1. Those Spectators are head snappers, for sure! :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Are these the type of shoes that David Letterman was wearing last night? They can be briefly seen at about 1:08 in this video.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Are these the type of shoes that David Letterman was wearing last night? They can be briefly seen at about 1:08 in this video.


If they are, I'm not sure that I agree with matching a navy suit with those specs.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Are these the type of shoes that David Letterman was wearing last night? They can be briefly seen at about 1:08 in this video.


To my eye they look to be a little more on the burgundy side, and possibly a shortwing, mine are tan, and longwing. From what I saw the vamp was completely burgundy, but Letterman and Leffot are both in New York. I wouldn't be surprised if Letterman is a customer.

These are some spectators that Leffot posted to their Instagram account a while back. They are an MTO by Saint Crispins. IMO these look alot like the ones letterman was wearing.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I came home to quite a large box by the front door. A long, rectangular 10"x10"x54" box.

Inside I find *this*: 









Perhaps one of the longer gift boxes I've seen!

Something is inside... all wrapped up in tissue paper.










It's the wrapping paper I ordered. For $4 on sale.










It's still available, so if anyone has shoprunner (free shipping) and feels like picking some up, I'd recommend you do!

My order also contained a small gift for my girlfriend, in a separate box, but I found it kind of hilarious they gift-boxed the gift wrap. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Fit pics and nobody make fun of my fat pasty legs:


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Hermes tie that I got from Popinjay, who was kind enough to throw in three extra ties! The one on the right is green, a color I want more of in my tie collection.



Beach scene needlepoint, because I am officially addicted to them. I want to replace the dark leather for something in tan or thereabouts. Or, at the very least, get rid of that ugly buckle.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Raided eBay yesterday for Robert Talbott ties, picked up three repp's (Royal Navy, Highgate School, and Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders) that should be in early next week. Pretty excited about these.

collage of sellers' photos (L to R: RN, HS, A&SH)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Spin Evans said:


> Hermes tie that I got from Popinjay, who was kind enough to throw in three extra ties! The one on the right is green, a color I want more of in my tie collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Beach scene needlepoint, because I am officially addicted to them. I want to replace the dark leather for something in tan or thereabouts. Or, at the very least, get rid of that ugly buckle.


That belt is amazing, although you are right about the buckle. Not sure how easy it would be to replace leather--I'd live with that.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Raided eBay yesterday for Robert Talbott ties, picked up three repp's (Royal Navy, Highgate School, and Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders) that should be in early next week. Pretty excited about these.
> 
> collage of sellers' photos (L to R: RN, HS, A&SH)


The one on the right looks eerly familiar to one of OCBD's fav ties. Nice finds!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks sskim!

just picked these up off eBay as well, both Robert Talbott's:





Apparently ebay suddenly had an influx of RT repps that I liked lol


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Jovan said:


> A signature feature of Thom Browne/Black Fleece clothing. It's under the collar on all their jackets too. They even put the damn things on shoes! Typically if it's on a shirt, it's underneath the yoke and made into a horizontal loop. Locker loops were originally intended as they sound, but I don't know how many guys actually use them.


I guess once upon a time men used to go to the gym during lunchtime and hang up their shirts. I have no idea where they found the time to leave the office, travel to a gym, change clothes, exercise, shower, get dressed, and travel back to work. I guess they skipped lunch, but I don't consider that a smart idea healthwise. Frankly, I'd rather head to a restaurant and have a beer and sandwich during my lunchtime!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

adoucett said:


> I came home to quite a large box by the front door. A long, rectangular 10"x10"x54" box.
> ...
> 
> My order also contained a small gift for my girlfriend, in a separate box, but I found it kind of hilarious they gift-boxed the gift wrap. :icon_jokercolor:


$4 worth of wrapping paper sent in $20 worth of packaging. If BB ever goes out of business it will be because of stuff like that!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this Vineyard Vines sport shirt tonight:



Fit pic:


i really like the pattern and the overall fit, but it's ever so slightly tight in the upper back when I move my arms. I'll probably keep it, but I'm going to let it sit with the receipt for a couple days


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice Orange. Is that a slim-fit? I found I have to size down in their regular-fit stuff. I have some new VV acquisitions myself that I haven't posted here yet. Their oxford shirts are actually pretty nice--much better collars than you would expect from a neo-prep brand.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Their oxford shirts are actually pretty nice--much better collars than you would expect from a neo-prep brand.


My thoughts exactly, I just assume all the preppy brands will have collars like J. Crew or Polo. The VV above looks quite nice though!

Also Orange Fury, I always see lots of classic Talbotts on etsy, just a heads up.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Doctor Damage said:


> I guess once upon a time men used to go to the gym during lunchtime and hang up their shirts. I have no idea where they found the time to leave the office, travel to a gym, change clothes, exercise, shower, get dressed, and travel back to work. I guess they skipped lunch, but I don't consider that a smart idea healthwise. Frankly, I'd rather head to a restaurant and have a beer and sandwich during my lunchtime!


I thought the locker loop was a 1950s (or early) invention for college kids to literally hand their OCBD in their locker during sports - or that could be an urban legend - but that's where I thought it came from.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Very nice Orange. Is that a slim-fit? I found I have to size down in their regular-fit stuff. I have some new VV acquisitions myself that I haven't posted here yet. Their oxford shirts are actually pretty nice--much better collars than you would expect from a neo-prep brand.





ThePopinjay said:


> My thoughts exactly, I just assume all the preppy brands will have collars like J. Crew or Polo. The VV above looks quite nice though!
> 
> Also Orange Fury, I always see lots of classic Talbotts on etsy, just a heads up.


Thank you guys! I think I'm going to hang on to it. I measured the collar and it was 3", like adoucett said, I'm pretty impressed for a neo-prep brand.

Also popinjay, thanks for the heads up on etsy! I've glanced at stuff there in the past, but I'm going to look into it more now.



Fading Fast said:


> I thought the locker loop was a 1950s (or early) invention for college kids to literally hand their OCBD in their locker during sports - or that could be an urban legend - but that's where I thought it came from.


This was always my understanding, and when I used to work out at the gym at my office after work, I actually used it for this purpose


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice shirt sir. I've looked on VV before and not seen as much to my taste. I will have to look again!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Concur with all--nice shirt, OF. Nice fit, too.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words on the VV shirt guys!

just won this on eBay, Arthur M Rosenberg Harris Tweed sportcoat, appears to be in pretty great condition. And it's, you know, Harris Tweed:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF! Can't say my eBay acquisition is nearly on a par, but I just scored what appears to be a vintage Catalina Varsity jacket for 8 bucks. Only fair condition so we'll see what this turns out to be like in reality.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the VV shirt guys!
> 
> just won this on eBay, Arthur M Rosenberg Harris Tweed sportcoat, appears to be in pretty great condition. And it's, you know, Harris Tweed:


Very nice. I approve of your decision.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF! Can't say my eBay acquisition is nearly on a par, but I just scored what appears to be a vintage Catalina Varsity jacket for 8 bucks. Only fair condition so we'll see what this turns out to be like in reality.





sskim3 said:


> Very nice. I approve of your decision.


Thanks! I may get the other jackets at some point, but unlike the other two, I actually knew the name Arthur M Rosenberg. I haven't seen pics of the inside other than the tags, but apparently it's half lined


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This. Meh, we'll see. $8, can't go wrong. Or can I? It's hard to tell on eBay sometimes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> Very nice Orange. Is that a slim-fit? I found I have to size down in their regular-fit stuff. I have some new VV acquisitions myself that I haven't posted here yet. Their oxford shirts are actually pretty nice--much better collars than you would expect from a neo-prep brand.


Sorry just saw this. It's their "slim fit whale shirt", size small. I'm a 15/34, and the sleeves and arms fit fine ( the sleeves are a hair shorter than I would like, but literally an 1/8-1/16 difference, if that). The collar points measured at 3", which is still borderline short per AAAT standards, but it's longer than my RL OCBDs. Aside from the slight tightness in the upper back, I really like this one.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stopped in at an outlet mall on the way home from vacation. The Bass outlet had its Pasadena bucks in white on clearance, available in numerous sizes. They were marked down to $49.99, but with an additional 30% off, totaled just short of $35. I didn't expect much from these bucks, but they actually feel pretty comfortable and are true to size. For the price, I'm pretty happy. The cedar shoe trees were also BOGOF, or 30% off for one pair.

If you're seeking white bucks and live near a Bass outlet, you might want to check these out. The shoe trees are also nice.


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

Decided it was time for some new glasses. Hamptons in chestnut by Garrett Leight California Optical. Here's the stock photo from GLCO.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

FML - this weekend was way too expensive for me and I ended up winning an auction last night; Quoddy loafers made from chromexcel and suede.  For $90 with shipping and brand new. Not too shabby IMHO.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

sskim3 said:


> FML - this weekend was way too expensive for me and I ended up winning an auction last night; Quoddy loafers made from chromexcel and suede.  For $90 with shipping and brand new. Not too shabby IMHO.


These are beautiful. Enjoy - great purchase.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Because they're like potato chips, because Popinjay's a stand-up guy, and because I deserve a treat after the carpet magically molded in my new apartment days before the lease on my old place runs out, I've got another patchwork tweed jacket on the way:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Because they're like potato chips, because Popinjay's a stand-up guy, and because I deserve a treat after the carpet magically molded in my new apartment days before the lease on my old place runs out, I've got another patchwork tweed jacket on the way:


Whats funny is how, even though you've had that quote from L-feld as your signature for a while now, I read it like it was a part of your post- and it fit perfectly lol.

im looking forward to seeing these in action (and, with any luck, the matching pants like the last jacket).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Also, like potato chips, I keep finding affordable sack suits in my size. Must be my lucky year. Got one from tonylumpkin recently off the Exchange. Just needs the jacket taken in slightly and perhaps a bit of slimming on the trouser legs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Several new goodies from the past couple weeks. First, Lands End haul:


Quasi-successful. The madras was great (as expected), but the tie couldn't get a remotely decent knot/dimple (and the fabric was lighter and shinier than I liked), and will be going back to Sears tomorrow. The fedora (trilby, more accurately) is Harris Tweed and very comfortable, but unfortunately way too big. It'll be going back to sears tomorrow as well, but since I liked it so much, I called lands end and they're shipping me a new one at the 40% off I got it for and are adding free shipping. Stuff like that keeps my business.

Speaking of stuff being like potato chips, recently I rediscovered vintage ties on eBay, and ended up going a little acquisition-crazy:

All three are Robert Talbott- the bottom one is going to need some reinforcement stitching done down the back, but it's neat because I thought the tie was a lighter shade of blue (not navy, which I'm liking far better). I also don't think the middle one has ever been worn.

Also, because I find the shops interesting, the labels on the back:


thanks to some very good suggestions from Popinjay, I have several more coming in over the course of this week. I also received two in the mail already that are having some reinforcement work done, so I'll take a pic of all of them together when I have all of them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, hope you can post a fit pic of the s/s madras. Mine is a little big but still a keeper.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Purchases a Johnston of Elgin, light weight, oxford grey cashmere v-neck from STP this weekend. Total price under $160.00. Should be good for early autumn.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> thanks to some very good suggestions from Popinjay, I have several more coming in over the course of this week. I also received two in the mail already that are having some reinforcement work done, so I'll take a pic of all of them together when I have all of them.


Very nice, I am a particular fan of the Highgate school in the middle, I think I have three in various widths and makers (including a Talbott). Now you've got me looking at eBay too, this is dangerous! haha


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If you guys want some of the vintage handsewn Talbotts, I can list a bunch of them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Very nice, I am a particular fan of the Highgate school in the middle, I think I have three in various widths and makers (including a Talbott). Now you've got me looking at eBay too, this is dangerous! haha


Haha that $5-$10/tie tends to add up quickly. In fairness though, I have a Ferrell Reed and a Jacobs Roberts on their way to me because of your recommendations, so consider the favor returned sir! :devil: 

I didn't think much of the highgate school when I bought it other than "I might like it so why not", but coincidentally it's turned out to be one of my favorites.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys want some of the vintage handsewn Talbotts, I can list a bunch of them.


Please do!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes please!!! I can quit browsing around ebay in that case then...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys want some of the vintage handsewn Talbotts, I can list a bunch of them.


Enabler!

yes, absolutely lol


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys want some of the vintage handsewn Talbotts, I can list a bunch of them.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Indulged this weekend at the Italian grocery store....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

What is it?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Black Truffle?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> Black Truffle?


Makes sense. I couldn't really make it out on my phone's screen, I saw the price and a dark pile of something and for some reason my first thought was Kopi Luwak


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Makes sense. I couldn't really make it out on my phone's screen, I saw the price and a dark pile of something and for some reason my first thought was Kopi Luwak


Yep! Definitely not clothes related. Was at Eataly in NYC over the weekend so picked up a few things while I was there. While picking up some homemade fresh pasta, the guy told me he had summer black truffles in stock. Got myself a tiny nugget and indulged last night with a simple pasta dish with truffles, speck, and peccorino cheese.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

sskim3 said:


> Yep! Definitely not clothes related. Was at Eataly in NYC over the weekend so picked up a few things while I was there. While picking up some homemade fresh pasta, the guy told me he had summer black truffles in stock. Got myself a tiny nugget and indulged last night with a simple pasta dish with truffles, speck, and peccorino cheese.


I am jealous - sounds awesome (truffles are a true treat). Next time you are near there, also try Beechers Homemade Cheese The place is architecturally beautiful, has an interesting selection and you can see the cheese curds being made (kinda crazy use of space for NYC - but it's there now) and an awesome grill cheese sandwich if you're hungry on the spot. Now back to our regular scheduled programing of clothes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not cheese or truffles, but super excited to get this in nonetheless:


my first Chipp tie, it was listed as pre-owned on eBay, but this looks and feels unworn. I don't know if it's the interlining or that it's 100% "Terelene" (whatever that is), but it feels almost bulletproof. It's ridiculously stiff right now, but I still love it


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Not cheese or truffles, but super excited to get this in nonetheless:
> 
> 
> my first Chipp tie, it was listed as pre-owned on eBay, but this looks and feels unworn. I don't know if it's the interlining or that it's 100% "Terelene" (whatever that is), but it feels almost bulletproof. It's ridiculously stiff right now, but I still love it


Fantastic - I've had my eye out for one from Chipp with an English Springer Spaniel on it (one of my girlfriend's favorite dogs).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple ebay wins-

Talbott on top, Ferrell Reed on bottom:


Arthur M. Rosenberg Harris Tweed (1/2 lined/leather buttons):


Here it is in action, the fit is pretty good (I'll need to have the sleeves let out), but I don't understand why the hips are flared like this...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On a recent trip North, while visiting O'Conner's Pendleton Shop in East Tawas, MI, I picked up a couple of North Rivers Outfitter's Guide Shirts (pale blue and khaki hues) on clearance. The shirts, reduced from $90 to $34 apiece seemed like too good a deal to pass up and one can always use an additional camp shirt!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just grabbed some J. Crew Bowery classic-fit seersucker pants, on sale, online. The Bowery classic fit pants generally work well for me, if I keep in mind not to wear them skinny and high-water as in the model photos.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This nice PRL madras courtesy of TweedyDon. Actually I'm not sure it's true madras, but it is very light like madras. Nice summer plaid shirt.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I picked up these blue suede Sebago loafers for a song. Made in portugal, removable insoles, absurdly soft and plush, super flexible sole, everything I could ask for for a $90 shoe.

I particularly like the sole. It's a very hard, but exteemely thin and flexible rubber that is blake stitched. It feels like it will take a good beating, despite being so flexible.

They are shockingly good walking shoes.


Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

^I need those.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

Picked up two (more) pair of Incotex wool trousers from STP. Prices range from under 160 to around 200 dollars for a truly superior product. So watch and save.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

https://www.6pm.com/sebago-trenton-penny

I think I might get the cognac suede as well.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> ^I need those.


+1, those look great L-feld.

unfortunately, I just ordered a doeskin blazer, so I would have a difficult time justifying another purchase right now.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

orange fury said:


> +1, those look great L-feld.
> 
> unfortunately, I just ordered a doeskin blazer, so I would have a difficult time justifying another purchase right now.


The doeskin blazer is a whole lot more essential. You will get a ton of use out of it in the fall and winter.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> https://www.6pm.com/sebago-trenton-penny
> 
> I think I might get the cognac suede as well.


On second thought, I'm not gonna be happy unless they're blue suede tassels. Guess I'll save up and MTO from Allen Edmonds



orange fury said:


> +1, those look great L-feld.
> 
> unfortunately, I just ordered a doeskin blazer, so I would have a difficult time justifying another purchase right now.


I did just order that patchwork tweed jacket, and I might have a double-breasted shawl-collar dinner jacket on the way in a little bit . . .



L-feld said:


> The doeskin blazer is a whole lot more essential. You will get a ton of use out of it in the fall and winter.


:icon_pale: We're supposed to be getting essentials? Whoops.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Reuben said:


> On second thought, I'm not gonna be happy unless they're blue suede tassels. Guess I'll save up and MTO from Allen Edmonds
> 
> I did just order that patchwork tweed jacket, and I might have a double-breasted shawl-collar dinner jacket on the way in a little bit . . .
> 
> :icon_pale: We're supposed to be getting essentials? Whoops.


Hey, who said dinner jackets weren't essentials? There are debutantes counting on escorts, aren't there?

Btw, Rancourt has some beautiful looking suede tassels, for a bit less than MTO AE's would run you.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> ... I don't understand why the hips are flared like this...


Nice looking tweed, very similar to one I own. The fit looks pretty good to me, maybe slightly big at the shoulders. As for the "flaring," perhaps consider having the waist let out. It looks a little nipped there.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> Hey, who said dinner jackets weren't essentials? There are debutantes counting on escorts, aren't there?


Well, here it is. The measurements were all kinds of messed up and the lapel is pretty badly mispressed but she's a beaut and cheap enough that I don't mind taking a gamble on whether it fits or not.












L-feld said:


> Btw, Rancourt has some beautiful looking suede tassels, for a bit less than MTO AE's would run you.


I like those, just not in blue suede. For such an essentially dandified material as blue suede I prefer the decorative faux moc toe like AE Grayson, seems a little sleeker and less rustic.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

And an update on the patchwork tweed since it just came in. The listed pictures really don't do it justice, I'm counting at least ten different tweeds used in the patchwork and fantastic pattern-matching (for a patchwork) along the back. Basically this is almost perfect for a "subdued" patchwork tweed, patterns that vary by scale and colorway enough to be distinct but not so much as to clash instead of compliment. Now to find a patchwork tweed thats the exact opposite . . .
Here's how it fits, little long in the sleeves and a touch tight in the waist but pretty much perfect in the waist:










And here's a better look at the colors and matching along the back:


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet! That thing looks awesome!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Reuben was kind enough send me a sweet Chipp tie, looks like it's never even been worn!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben: that tweed looks awesome in action, looking forward to seeing it when cooler weather rolls around. Also, love that DJ.
Popinjay: love that tie

2 new eBay wins in the ongoing saga of "Fury's Tie Collection Overhaul, Act II: The Discovery of Emblematics". The burgundy/ducks is a silk and dracon (?) Ferrell Reed, the navy/dogs is a silk/poly Jacobs Roberts (thank you popinjay for the suggestions):


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks and no problem, orange fury. I like the dog emblematic. I don't have one of those yet! Be careful, emblematics are a big rabbit hole to fall down! Suddenly you're coveting the Stagecoach or the printing press emblematic tie. Haha


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Keep an eye out for talbott cotton/silk and wool/silk emblematics. They're by far my favorite.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks and no problem, orange fury. I like the dog emblematic. I don't have one of those yet! Be careful, emblematics are a big rabbit hole to fall down! Suddenly you're coveting the Stagecoach or the printing press emblematic tie. Haha


Brooks Brothers Red Fleece has a 1950's Robot Man tie that it just released that I'm eyeing (and I have too many ties, work from home and do not need more - but to Popinjay's point - it can become an obsession). OF, those are both great ones.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Brooks Brothers Red Fleece has a 1950's Robot Man tie that it just released that I'm eyeing (and I have too many ties, work from home and do not need more - but to Popinjay's point - it can become an obsession). OF, those are both great ones.


Oh yuck, it's 2 5/8" wide.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Oh yuck, it's 2 5/8" wide.


I know, I know, but I love the robot. Argh, I haven't decided what to do.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I know, I know, but I love the robot. Argh, I haven't decided what to do.


If it's any consolation, I've been having to pass on a dirt cheap Allyn "Dirty Old Man" emblematic because it's 2.75" (that, and I have no clue where I'd wear it lol).


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> If it's any consolation, I've been having to pass on a dirt cheap Allyn "Dirty Old Man" emblematic because it's 2.75" (that, and I have no clue where I'd wear it lol).


I've been trying to justify it by telling myself that I can wear it under a vest (which doesn't address the skinny knot or that most of the tie will be covered, defeating the point of buying this tie). :crazy:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I've been trying to justify it by telling myself that I can wear it under a vest (*which doesn't address the skinny knot *or that most of the tie will be covered, defeating the point of buying this tie). :crazy:


This is my biggest issue, I'm OCD about getting a dimple and I have enough trouble getting a decent one out of a 3" tie (or a decent FIH knot, for that matter).


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Keep an eye out for talbott cotton/silk and wool/silk emblematics. They're by far my favorite.


This is good advice, I have a bunch of Kenneth Gordon silk/wool blends as well that are awesome.



Fading Fast said:


> but to Popinjay's point - it can become an obsession


 Case in Point.... The "emblematics table" in the corner of my room.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Case in Point.... The "emblematics table" in the corner of my room.


I suddenly don't feel as bad about my recent overload of tie acquisitions lol (like the Gant Royal Stewart tartan Viyella I didn't know existed before this morning, but is now on it's way to me...). I'm using this picture as exhibit A when my wife eventually notices my significantly overladen tie rack lol


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Of course this doesn't count the 5 or 6 Christmas emblematics that are packed away with the fall/winter ties. Had to put all these on a table to make more room on my tie rack for stripes + foulards. I have a Viyella for Gant tie. Had a big stain (was the size of a 50 cent piece and looked like taco bell hot sauce) on it which the two ladies at the goodwill counter in Kentucky made sure I was aware of. haha Took it to the dry cleaners and it's good as new.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I forgot that you had picked up that one. How do you like it, I assume the wool content makes it better suited for fall winter? I don't think I've ever handled Viyella before, so this will be a new one for me. Seller's photo:


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I love it, definitely ideal for fall/winter. If you like Viyella ties the next step is to go buy some Viyella sportshirts! haha
That's a nice looking tie though, hopefully less beat up than mine when I found it! I have a few stewarts (plus a few others) from Locharron of Scotland.

Also, probably not your style OF, but somebody might be interested in this Viyella tie.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/176738007/vintage-mens-tie-viyella-made-in?ref=shop_home_active_7


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> Of course this doesn't count the 5 or 6 Christmas emblematics that are packed away with the fall/winter ties. Had to put all these on a table to make more room on my tie rack for stripes + foulards. I have a Viyella for Gant tie. Had a big stain (was the size of a 50 cent piece and looked like taco bell hot sauce) on it which the two ladies at the goodwill counter in Kentucky made sure I was aware of. haha Took it to the dry cleaners and it's good as new.


That is a beautiful tie! I may have to rethink my no stains strategy.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Older Land's End wool ties are every bit as good as Viyella in my opinion:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^I've never seen ones like those before. Very nice.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Y'all need to quit this, because now I am trying to figure out if I have time to thrift in VA when I make a day visit for work.

Speaking of which, does anyone have any recommendations for thrift shops in VA Beach?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I love it, definitely ideal for fall/winter. If you like Viyella ties the next step is to go buy some Viyella sportshirts! haha
> That's a nice looking tie though, hopefully less beat up than mine when I found it! I have a few stewarts (plus a few others) from Locharron of Scotland.
> 
> Also, probably not your style OF, but somebody might be interested in this Viyella tie.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/176738007/vintage-mens-tie-viyella-made-in?ref=shop_home_active_7


it's funny you mention Lochcarron, because this LoS "Robertson Hunting" tartan was another purchase made earlier this morning (along with the Gant and a Talbott "Royal Irish Regiment" repp):


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Y'all need to quit this, because now I am trying to figure out if I have time to thrift in VA when I make a day visit for work.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have any recommendations for thrift shops in VA Beach?


All of my stuff has been eBay, the thrifts around me barely ever have anything.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> it's funny you mention Lochcarron, because this LoS "Robertson Hunting" tartan was another purchase made earlier this morning (along with the Gant and a Talbott "Royal Irish Regiment" repp):


Not new purchases, but since y'all are showing off your wool ties...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the Locharrons, and have several myself, but always find that they knot a bit weird. The thick wool, coupled with the thin width, tends to result in a knot and blade that don't always work well--to my eye at least.

Plus, when thrifting these guys, they almost always have moth holes.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

OF, you're going to have quite the tie collection!



CMDC said:


> Plus, when thrifting these guys, they almost always have moth holes.


I was going to say the same thing! I've been lucky enough to find 2 or 3 in the original packaging but I'd probably have 10 more if it wasn't for those damn moths. I've never noticed them knotting weird though.

Gamma- I believe I have the Macleod tartan as well



Reuben said:


> Older Land's End wool ties are every bit as good as Viyella in my opinion:


I don't believe I've ever seen those either, they look quite nice though!



vpkozel said:


> That is a beautiful tie! I may have to rethink my no stains strategy.


I generally stay away from stains but this was such a unique pattern/cloth/brand that I just had to have it. And it really looked like the stain was on the surface as opposed to sunken in. Plus it was only a dollar, so if it wasn't good, I could throw it away or even have it converted to a bow.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just passing by this thread and saw some show and tell goin' on. Now it's a dogpile. The past 2 months have yielded some good wool. And I 've got about a dozen more on the way. 
But I can stop at any time


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Monocle said:


> I was just passing by this thread and saw some show and tell goin' on. Now it's a dogpile. The past 2 months have yielded some good wool. And I 've got about a dozen more on the way.
> But I can stop at any time


Hm I might have you beat, but that would mean climbing to the top of the closet and opening the fall/winter box which I sorted by pattern, putting tartans/plaids all the way at the bottom of the box. You win this round, Monocle. haha

Which tartan is that that still has the packaging around it? Those colors are very cool.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Im thinking a separate "tie acquisition/show off" thread might be in order. If this sounds like a good idea, I can start one after I pick up some of my acquisitions from the tailor tonight


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Im thinking a separate "tie acquisition/show off" thread might be in order. If this sounds like a good idea, I can start one after I pick up some of my acquisitions from the tailor tonight


'

I could DEFINITELY contribute to that this month.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Im thinking a separate "tie acquisition/show off" thread might be in order. If this sounds like a good idea, I can start one after I pick up some of my acquisitions from the tailor tonight


Sounds great to me!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Which tartan is that that still has the packaging around it? Those colors are very cool.


That is "Oliphant" the other scots in this group are the red "Maxwell" and the brown multicolored "Fraser"


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you! Those Ingles Buchan ties are always good finds.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> '
> 
> I could DEFINITELY contribute to that this month.





ThePopinjay said:


> Sounds great to me!


Necktie Megathread is up and running!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Y'all do realize that no matter how well we do we are all juat playing for second place, right?


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Y'all do realize that no matter how well we do we are all juat playing for second place, right?


I'd like to think we're all winners with such beautiful necktie collections. But then. maybe I just like ties too much.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Monocle said:


>


Beautiful, impressive collection. See you at the "megathread."


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'd like to think we're all winners with such beautiful necktie collections. But then. maybe I just like ties too much.


Oh, I definitley agree with your assessment about how lucky we are with our collections.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'd like to think we're all winners with such beautiful necktie collections. But then. maybe I just like ties too much.


+1. Every day, the vast majority of the people I see are poorly dressed and couldn't care less. Part of the reason I enjoy participating in this forum is that I'm able to regularly see people who care about their appearance, and I carry the knowledge that someone, somewhere, is dressed well. I think any time we see someone post in WAYWT, were all winners because we all benefit.

/kumbaya moment

got this in the mail today, the S/M size of the Harris Tweed bucket hat/trilby/(?) that I exchanged the absolutely massive L/XL for last week. It's a nice hat (and, you know, harris tweed), and though it's a touch larger than I would like (like, 1/2-1 cm) I think I'm going to keep it. I would like to get some thoughts on fit though, so cue the awkward fit check selfies:



Close up:


Neat HT tagging:


thoughts on fit appreciated


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks good to me!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I picked up a Madras Lands End shirt at Sears for 14.99.

On line they are 19.99.

I'm going back to look at their hats!!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

orange fury said:


> got this in the mail today, the S/M size of the Harris Tweed bucket hat/trilby/(?) that I exchanged the absolutely massive L/XL for last week. It's a nice hat (and, you know, harris tweed), and though it's a touch larger than I would like (like, 1/2-1 cm) I think I'm going to keep it. I would like to get some thoughts on fit though, so cue the awkward fit check selfies:
> 
> thoughts on fit appreciated


That does not appear to be a bucket hat. Either way, though, the brim looks a bit small and thus very hipster-ish to my eye. I generally like the hat, so maybe it is the angle you're wearing it at/the picture is taken.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tilton said:


> That does not appear to be a bucket hat. Either way, though, the brim looks a bit small and thus very hipster-ish to my eye. I generally like the hat, so maybe it is the angle you're wearing it at/the picture is taken.


Bucket was probably a poor descriptor, the more I look at it the more it fits the parameters of a trilby. It is a smaller brim than I'm used to (1.5" brim as opposed to the 2" on my Stetson Saxon and 2.5" on my panama), but I think it fits the overall more casual aesthetic of the hat.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm a little shirt crazy. Have been for a few months now. I feel like I never have enough and that there's one more I have to have. I don't feel this way about much else--blazers, sweaters, trousers, etc. Just shirts. My closet is becoming disproportionately shirt heavy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

J. Crew Bowery Classic seersucker trousers arrived. $40, and just about perfect. I might get the inseam taken up just a little (it's my usual dilemma of indecisiveness with inseams and breaks and all), but I can live with them as they are. Plus, I'm not sure what shrinkage is like for seersucker pants.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The break on my new seersucker trousers are kind of like the guy on the left. I'm actually comfortable with this, even though it's a tad longer than my preference.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> J. Crew Bowery Classic seersucker trousers arrived. $40, and just about perfect. I might get the inseam taken up just a little (it's my usual dilemma of indecisiveness with inseams and breaks and all), but I can live with them as they are. Plus, I'm not sure what shrinkage is like for seersucker pants.


Congrats - they were out of my size when I tried to grab them on sales - nice acquisition. I'd wash them once before hemming as they might come up a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. That's what I'm thinking, too: figure in the laundering factor.

I also find that I need to figure in the scrunch factor, back of the knees mainly. Sitting for any length of time often can bring my inseams up half an inch or so.



Fading Fast said:


> Congrats - they were out of my size when I tried to grab them on sales - nice acquisition. I'd wash them once before hemming as they might come up a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The "scrunch" factor is definitely there, I have a pair of RL seersucker pants that I had to have completely let out with a piece of fabric sewn to the inside hem because they would ride up so badly. If I can find another pair with a longer inseam for a decent price (maybe in winter), I'm going to end up turning my current ones into shorts


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

More broadly on the trouser length issue - I think I might need professional help as I see each pair of pants individually - i.e., based on the width of the leg, if it has pleats or not, the texture, the type (dress, chino, jean or something else) and the type of shoe I'm wearing it with - and I think my mind wants a slightly different length for each case. This has create no end of confusion in my small brain where I'm almost never happy with the length of all but a few of my pants. 

And I'll admit this, I have one pair that I have shortened, lengthened and, then, shortened again. If there was such a thing for tailoring, my friends would be sitting on my couch now as part of the intervention. 

Kidding aside, I am finding my mind dwelling too much on the length / break issue and I'm struggling to get happy about this. That said, I can still see the importantly things in life enough that I do usually say, "oh, the heck with it," and move on with my day. But sometimes I obsess over a half an inch in trouser length. There has to be a support group somewhere.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> More broadly on the trouser length issue - I think I might need professional help as I see each pair of pants individually - i.e., based on the width of the leg, if it has pleats or not, the texture, the type (dress, chino, jean or something else) and the type of shoe I'm wearing it with - and I think my mind wants a slightly different length for each case. This has create no end of confusion in my small brain where I'm almost never happy with the length of all but a few of my pants.
> 
> And I'll admit this, I have one pair that I have shortened, lengthened and, then, shortened again. If there was such a thing for tailoring, my friends would be sitting on my couch now as part of the intervention.
> 
> Kidding aside, I am finding my mind dwelling too much on the length / break issue and I'm struggling to get happy about this. That said, I can still see the importantly things in life enough that I do usually say, "oh, the heck with it,: and move on with my day. But sometimes I obsess over a half an inch in trouser length. There has to be a support group somewhere.


If you find a therapist for that, send me their phone number. Reading your post, I felt like I was reading something I had written lol


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been busy this month; I think this site is providing a bad influence on my clothes buying, erm, I mean causing me to step up my game a bit! 

From the folks here on the trad exchange, I've picked up a jacket, linen trousers, a pair of chinos, and at least 5-6 shirts. (Thank you all)

From AE shoebank I got a nice pair of Westchester burgundy cordovan shoes and a new pair of top-siders from the local Sperry outlet.

I also picked up some chinos on sale from Bills and Billy Reid (trying hard to break a jeans habit), and some madras shirts on sale from LE. 

Finally I picked up a RL suit in grey and an Ike Behar tuxedo from Saks off fifth on sale; they are in the mail now so hopefully they fit well and I like them on me because they were at a pretty good price!

August will not be a big acquisition month... I think :cool2:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> More broadly on the trouser length issue - I think I might need professional help as I see each pair of pants individually - i.e., based on the width of the leg, if it has pleats or not, the texture, the type (dress, chino, jean or something else) and the type of shoe I'm wearing it with - and I think my mind wants a slightly different length for each case. This has create no end of confusion in my small brain where I'm almost never happy with the length of all but a few of my pants.
> 
> And I'll admit this, I have one pair that I have shortened, lengthened and, then, shortened again. If there was such a thing for tailoring, my friends would be sitting on my couch now as part of the intervention.
> 
> Kidding aside, I am finding my mind dwelling too much on the length / break issue and I'm struggling to get happy about this. That said, I can still see the importantly things in life enough that I do usually say, "oh, the heck with it," and move on with my day. But sometimes I obsess over a half an inch in trouser length. There has to be a support group somewhere.


Same here, It only makes it worst when my wife says, as she did yesterday "those pant's are really long" I forgot I had them hemmed while wearing a pair of loafers, so when I put on some LWBs with them it made a drastic difference!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Recent acquisition of purple bow tie and suspenders for my Dr Who outfit. Now I gotta figure out how to tie this thing......


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> Recent acquisition of purple bow tie and suspenders for my Dr Who outfit. Now I gotta figure out how to tie this thing......


youtube, that's how I learned. You can also find tutorials by Bill Nye the Science Guy, which - considering I grew up watching his show - is ridiculously cool.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Same here. No matter what I do, I am self-conscious about my trouser length. They're never quite "right." I've gone through the shorten-lengthen routine too many times.

My wife thinks I'm crazy. Whenever I ask what she thinks, I get an irritated "they're fine" kind of response. Me: "Really?" She: (slow burn, then): "Really."

But yes, I generally will hem slim chinos and trousers a little shorter, more classic fits a little longer. And like Fading Fast, these days I'm a bit sick and tired of obsessing over it, and I'm to the point of just going with the little bit of extra length in my customary 34 inseam and, as long as they're not dragging on the ground, calling it good. Whether it "really" is or not. 

I think I'm also having a reaction against the very short, almost capri-like pants I'm seeing on the hipster/prepster these days. I'd much rather go the other direction.



orange fury said:


> If you find a therapist for that, send me their phone number. Reading your post, I felt like I was reading something I had written lol


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

sskim3 said:


> Now I gotta figure out how to tie this thing......


IMO, the best video for this is from Britton's in Columbia, SC. It ought to be pretty high up on the search results.

EDIT: here it is


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> IMO, the best video for this is from Britton's in Columbia, SC. It ought to be pretty high up on the search results.
> 
> EDIT: here it is


Agreed.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sure enough, by noon, after sitting all morning at my desk, I got up to find that my "long" chinos seemed to have shrunk about an inch in length. 

I know you all were anticipating that update.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

mjo_1 said:


> IMO, the best video for this is from Britton's in Columbia, SC. It ought to be pretty high up on the search results.
> 
> EDIT: here it is


+1, this is a good one


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Sure enough, by noon, after sitting all morning at my desk, I got up to find that my "long" chinos seemed to have shrunk about an inch in length.
> 
> I know you all were anticipating that update.


I'm just happy to know that I'm not the only one who suffers from this affliction. I've sat in meeting that are important at that moment and have had trouble focussing because I think my pants are too long or too short. The first step is admitting that you have a problem.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I hear ya. My boss actually mentioned once that she thought I looked distracted during a meeting. I told her I was just lost in thought. Yeah, about my trousers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Several things in the mail when I got home-

First, the Carroll Reed Harris Tweed:



Turns out it actually is a 3/2, which I was happy to see. The only issue is a small moth hole in the upper back that has been repaired and significant wear on the leather buttons, but for the price/fit/details, I'm a happy camper:


Also, 2 ties:


Lochcarron "Robertson Hunting" tartan on the left, and Talbott "Royal Irish Regiment" on the right. I was a bit concerned the Lochcarron might have moth holes, but there's not even a single nibble.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Since I found Reuben's last patchwork tweed, he returned the favor and found one for me! 
Gentlemen, please take a seat before viewing. 
Fresh in from eBay, the Corbin Patchwork tweed in all it's patchy glory.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice! I'm not to the point of patchwork tweed, but between you and Reuben, I've been seriously reevaluating my earlier decision not to go after a patchwork madras blazer...


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Very nice! I'm not to the point of patchwork tweed, but between you and Reuben, I've been seriously reevaluating my earlier decision not to go after a patchwork madras blazer...


I love patchwork anything, it's just fun. I don't own any patchwork madras, but I'm satisfied with my regular madras jackets as it is.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Popinjay, okay, I had to breathe out to absorb the patchwork jacket. I could not wear it because it would own me - I just don't have / project the confidence to wear it. 

I think you do, but - and I'm just going to say this as you know I am a big fan of your style and sartorial skill - it's close. That is one aggressive jacket. 

Kudos on the fit and, of course, everything else has to be at the lowest volume possible - as you did - but it's still close. 

Also, other than at work - where, as you said, being a bit of a peacock is expected - when / wear can you wear it without the jacket overtaking the conversation? Again, though, I think you pulled it off, but I struggle to see where you can wear it unless you want it to be the topic of conversation. 

Last point - you're 19 and know 20 times more about clothes at 19 than I did and probably 10 times more today - so enjoy, you have a style that works for you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Few new things in the mail today:

Lands End Doeskin blazer-


Alynn emblematic on top, Gabt Viyella on bottom-


Bonus: I thought the blazer fit pretty well-


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice blazer, OF. Does fit you well.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't help myself. I still am besotted with J. Crew's secret wash shirts. The white shirt is a replacement for my current medium (I seem to find myself more comfortable in their large, these days).


----------



## zcm (Mar 16, 2014)

I like it

I'm jealous. LE is a pretty good fit for me OTR but they don't make much in long sizes


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, can you provide fit details, to guide the rest of us?


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

Some new ties and a pocket square bought on sale from the local tailor.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

bignilk said:


> Some new ties and a pocket square bought on sale from the local tailor.


Awesome! All great choices. I'm not as familiar with pairing silvery ties so maybe someone can enlighten me with some examples.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Picked up this 6-button BB Makers Oxford off eBay for $19, shipped. Very excited to wear it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice find, Spin. I need to remember to shop eBay more for my shirts.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Picked up this 6-button BB Makers Oxford off eBay for $19, shipped. Very excited to wear it.


Looks good! I've had a RL shirt in a very similar pattern that I bought 4 years ago and have never worn, because I cant figure out what it'll go with besides navy chinos. I'll be interested to see how you wear it.


Duvel said:


> OF, can you provide fit details, to guide the rest of us?


Sure, this is the Tailored Fit Doeskin Blazer in 38R. Chest is 39.5", length is 29.75" from bottom of collar, shoulder is 17.5", and sleeve is 25". You can't tell in this photo, but I'm actually going to have the sleeves let out 1/2-1". 25" is the correct length for me, but I think the slightly reduced shoulders (I normally wear 18" instead of 17.5") is making them ride up a bit. Minor fix. I may also see about having the upper back let out a 1/2", but that will be a conversation with my tailor once it gets closer to being seasonably appropriate.

i do like the material a lot, I think this will get quite a bit of wear during the winter.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Looks good! I've had a RL shirt in a very similar pattern that I bought 4 years ago and have never worn, because I cant figure out what it'll go with besides navy chinos. I'll be interested to see how you wear it.


I have a J. Crew secret wash shirt in a similar pattern, and I usually pair with stone or white chinos.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, okay, I had to breathe out to absorb the patchwork jacket. I could not wear it because it would own me - I just don't have / project the confidence to wear it.
> 
> I think you do, but - and I'm just going to say this as you know I am a big fan of your style and sartorial skill - it's close. That is one aggressive jacket.
> 
> ...


Sorry to get back to you so late, out of town for the weekend. 
When it's actually time to wear it this fall, I'll be pairing it with charcoal flannels, a white or blue oxford, and some solid knit tie. 
I understand the concern, it's a bold jacket. But it's great fun to wear. It'll just be a regular jacket in my rotation, that I'll wear to class, parties, etc. If it attracts a little attention (I am in fashion school) I think I can handle it. Believe me, wearing a navy blazer and khakis attracts quite a bit of attention already anyways. Confidence has never been an issue of mine. Maybe overconfidence sometimes. haha
And thank you FF, that's very kind!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Sorry to get back to you so late, out of town for the weekend.
> When it's actually time to wear it this fall, I'll be pairing it with charcoal flannels, a white or blue oxford, and some solid knit tie.
> I understand the concern, it's a bold jacket. But it's great fun to wear. It'll just be a regular jacket in my rotation, that I'll wear to class, parties, etc. If it attracts a little attention *(I am in fashion school)* I think I can handle it. Believe me, wearing a navy blazer and khakis attracts quite a bit of attention already anyways. Confidence has never been an issue of mine. Maybe overconfidence sometimes. haha
> And thank you FF, that's very kind!


I never would've guessed


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received three eBay wins in the mail today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4312-95A4-3689596B9A3D_zpsrsfdxrc2.jpg.html

the left one is Alynn, the middle and right are Brooks (I notice I seem to be drawn to burgundy and navy ties lol)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

ThePopinjay said:


> Sorry to get back to you so late, out of town for the weekend.
> When it's actually time to wear it this fall, I'll be pairing it with charcoal flannels, a white or blue oxford, and some solid knit tie.
> I understand the concern, it's a bold jacket. But it's great fun to wear. It'll just be a regular jacket in my rotation, that I'll wear to class, parties, etc. If it attracts a little attention (I am in fashion school) I think I can handle it. Believe me, wearing a navy blazer and khakis attracts quite a bit of attention already anyways. Confidence has never been an issue of mine. Maybe overconfidence sometimes. haha
> And thank you FF, that's very kind!


As OF said above, you being in fashion school makes all the sense in the world. You are lucky to be young and to have found your thing and, hopefully, you will turn a passion into a career.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Several goodies waiting for me when I got home:

Alynn on the left, Talbott on the right-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-40E9-9106-338A75549A18_zps25ludfwo.jpg.html

Hampstead & Highgate International Harris Tweed in fantastic condition (if anyone has info on H&H i'd appreciate it, I can't seem to find anything. It's for Wideman's of Palo Alto, CA if that helps)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4F88-8E33-8C9DEE50C97A_zpseoln32pc.jpg.html

Finally, absolutely the coolest purchase of the summer for me, Ralph Lauren patchwork Indian Madras ("guaranteed to bleed" supposedly, we'll see)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-43D3-9CF7-70FC39B1E5E0_zpsaevdhcbj.jpg.html

sleeves need to be taken up and I might have the sides taken in, but I love it


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Would it bleed in the dry cleaning? Because I can't see how it would be guaranteed to do that otherwise. It looks great on you. I may reconsider my aversion to patchwork madras.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF! Both jackets are awesome (although I still wouldn't wear the madras).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Would it bleed in the dry cleaning? Because I can't see how it would be guaranteed to do that otherwise. It looks great on you. I may reconsider my aversion to patchwork madras.


I appreciate it! The nice part about 100% cotton- completely machine washable. I read the tagging repeatedly to make sure I was reading it right. Machine wash gentle/cold, dry low heat. Just finished doing it and it does seem like it bled a little bit. It reminds me of a warm weather jacket cut like a sport coat: completely unstructured, super lightweight, zero padding- it's 
just two layers of cotton. As a bonus, it's also 3/2 with patch pockets. I seriously love this thing lol.

Edit: I just got done washing/drying it, and actually, I think you need to before wearing it. I still need to have the sleeves taken up, but the body seems fine now. I went with a medium based on measurements, when I took the photo I was thinking I maybe should've bought a small, but medium was absolutely the right choice


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, nice. I can't imagine many things more breathable than that.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Scored a great deal on a minty pair of croc mocs










Last year I spent 3x what I paid for these acquiring and reviving the exact same pair, but in significantly shabbier condition.

This is what a bad investment looks like --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...roc-loafers-to-B-Nelson&p=1412234#post1412234

And this is an album of the newly acquired beauties 

https://s1350.photobucket.com/user/DELDonAAAC/library/PRL croc mocs


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Scored a great deal on a minty pair of croc mocs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are very nice sir!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Finally, absolutely the coolest purchase of the summer for me, Ralph Lauren patchwork Indian Madras ("guaranteed to bleed" supposedly, we'll see)-
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-43D3-9CF7-70FC39B1E5E0_zpsaevdhcbj.jpg.html


OF, first, it's great to see you acquire some Harris Tweed jackets, especially of the 3/2 variety. Now you're looking into the BB 132Q--you're getting your Trad groove on!

Second, I'm really digging that 3/2 patchwork Madras jacket. May I ask if you bought this new or second-hand? I've been wanting a madras jacket for some time and one like this could possibly be the ticket.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> OF, first, it's great to see you acquire some Harris Tweed jackets, especially of the 3/2 variety. Now you're looking into the BB 132Q--you're getting your Trad groove on!
> 
> Second, I'm really digging that 3/2 patchwork Madras jacket. May I ask if you bought this new or second-hand? I've been wanting a madras jacket for some time and one like this could possibly be the ticket.


Lol thanks! I do still love the two Stafford HT's that I got during last winter, but with how my summer SC inventory had expanded as of late, I figured I needed to get my winter selection up to speed. Also, on the gulf coast, HT is eminently more useful than a true overcoat, and I like having options.

Also, the Madras was NWT on eBay, if you search it there's quite a few floating around NWT actually. If you're interested, look for the ones with the bigger patches like mine- the ones with the smaller patches are too busy/don't flow well and aren't tagged as being Indian madras.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Lol thanks! I do still love the two Stafford HT's that I got during last winter, but with how my summer SC inventory had expanded as of late, I figured I needed to get my winter selection up to speed. Also, on the gulf coast, HT is eminently more useful than a true overcoat, and I like having options.
> 
> Also, the Madras was NWT on eBay, if you search it there's quite a few floating around NWT actually. If you're interested, look for the ones with the bigger patches like mine- the ones with the smaller patches are too busy/don't flow well and aren't tagged as being Indian madras.


Going to eBay now, LOL.

Yes, I agree the larger patches look better. And I love the colors in yours. Hope I can find one for myself!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Going to eBay now, LOL.
> 
> Yes, I agree the larger patches look better. And I love the colors in yours. Hope I can find one for myself!


Just sent you a PM


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, the color, patches, style and fit of that madras is outrageous. Is it lined? Great purchase - enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, the color, patches, style and fit of that madras is outrageous. Is it lined? Great purchase - enjoy.


Thank you! It is lined, but it's a very lightweight cotton blend. This is by far the most breathable jacket I own, even beating out my unlined LE oxford cloth sportcoat.

i will say, it does feel incredibly odd to have washed a sportcoat in the washing machine, like I did something to screw it up, but the instructions clearly say "machine wash cold/gentle cycle", so que sera sera lol


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Thank you! It is lined, but it's a very lightweight cotton blend. This is by far the most breathable jacket I own, even beating out my unlined LE oxford cloth sportcoat.
> 
> i will say, it does feel incredibly odd to have washed a sportcoat in the washing machine, like I did something to screw it up, but the instructions clearly say "machine wash cold/gentle cycle", so que sera sera lol


And the instructions appear to have worked - as it looks great and I would never have guessed it was machine washed. Based on your comments, I assume it didn't bleed in its first washing?

As to lightweight jackets - my lightest is a half-lined (shoulders and sleeves) seersucker. As close to not having a jacket on as I've ever felt.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Scored a great deal on a minty pair of croc mocs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man! I want those! I have one pair of the Ralph Lauren Polo made in Italy shoes and they are great!!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Newly acquired via feebay for less than a steak.

















Don't mind the shorts. It is Samuelsohn Navy Blazer. A nice staple but not as trad as it could be. Darted with 2 buttons, but the fit seems pretty good out of the box so no complaining here.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I thrifted a pair of the PRL tassel version of these last year. Love 'em. Great get.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Scored a great deal on a minty pair of croc mocs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Got a good deal on ties at Brooks Brothers and finally pulled the trigger on a pair of AE walnut Strands. Couldn't pass up the shoes at Nordstrom's sale price, which was lower than seconds price.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

The Strand in walnut is one of my favorite shoes, very very nice!

Story time:

Basically, for whoever hasn't read my WAYWT convo with OCBD, my entire OCBD collection is currently Ralph Lauren Custom Fit. I've finally reached a point sartorially where the collar is too small (at 2.75") and physically where the body of the shirt has too much extra fabric (after losing all my weight). I could pay $25/shirt to have them slimmed down, but that doesn't fix the collar or the fact that I prefer pockets now. The sensible choice would be Brooks, but I don't have the money right now to drop $100/shirt to replace my entire collection (the fit alone is bothering me enough that I'm trying to offload them all ASAP). At some point I will, but I needed a quick fix.

Enter Stafford:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4E00-902D-BB70DD64CEF0_zpsh3gllapa.jpg.html

The good: slim fitting, has a pocket, and has a 3.25" collar. Pretty stiff right now, but I imagine it'll soften up after washing a few times. The best part: thanks to sskim's coupon that he posted today for $10 off at JCP, these ended up being $28 for both total. The not so good: 60/40 Cotton/poly blend. It isn't ideal, but I strongly prefer it to cotton with a non-iron treatment. I'll see how these work out and may get a few more just to give myself a rotation, then i can slowly start getting brooks shirts. Honestly, for $14 apiece, these could be a whole heck of a lot worse. And at least now I have some decent collars lol.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

That's a fantastic deal. I really like those wider stripes too; one of the biggest problems that I have with the BB striped oxford is that the thin stripes makes it hard to wear casually.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

sskim3 said:


> Newly acquired via feebay for less than a steak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proper fit shot would help us determine if it is, in fact, a pretty good fit out of the box.


----------



## pwhl (Jul 31, 2014)

I've had that striped one for a year now and it does get softer. I still like my BBs more, but for that price, the shirt is a steal.

I also have one in white that I haven't worn for quite as long, but it doesn't feel the same as the striped one (even though the label says the fabric is the same). Maybe it just needs a few more washes.

Interested to hear if your solid blue ages the same way as the striped.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

pwhl said:


> I've had that striped one for a year now and it does get softer. I still like my BBs more, but for that price, the shirt is a steal.
> 
> I also have one in white that I haven't worn for quite as long, but it doesn't feel the same as the striped one (even though the label says the fabric is the same). Maybe it just needs a few more washes.
> 
> Interested to hear if your solid blue ages the same way as the striped.


Im honestly thinking about picking up several more at the same price and getting rid of all my RL OCBDs this weekend. I'm wearing the blue one today and am REALLY liking it, I'm not having anywhere near the fit issues my RL ones had, and since washing it last night the collar is already a touch softer than it was. Also, it's far more breathable than I thought it would be, but I guess that's the advantage between cotton/poly vs cotton/non-iron finish.

Again, obviously not a replacement for BB, but for what it is, I'm really enjoying this shirt.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Package on the doorstep. I'm a convert. The chinos by Bill's Khakis are great. I bought a pair of Nassau twill M2s in stone. My plan now is to buy at least one pair of BK chinos a month for a few months--I have to have more of these.


----------

